# Protect-all Users????



## east-tn-outbacker (Jul 21, 2005)

I'm thinking about trying the protect-all wax and was wondering for those of you that use it, how often do you apply it?


----------



## gkaasmith (Aug 2, 2005)

east-tn-outbacker said:


> I'm thinking about trying the protect-all wax and was wondering for those of you that use it, how often do you apply it?
> [snapback]54860[/snapback]​


Good question, we just bought a bottle last week but I haven't used it yet. Bought it only for the OB cuz these guys recommended it. I'm trusting in these wonderful, know-what-they-are-talking-about guys.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I go twice a year...once before our first trip and once after our last trip (part of the winterization process).

Randy


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

This is my first year using it so I am not sure but I plan on doing the same thing that Randy does. I applied it after I opened it up this spring and I will once again this fall.


----------



## Howie (Jun 19, 2005)

Well I got some before our first trip in July but didn't get to put any on the TT and the bug splats where bad and hard to get off. Then I put a coat on and it was like night and day. We went to a bug infested campground in Maryland and a long drive to get there and back and with the little amount of bugs that were on the TT (i'm guessing that most just bounced off lol) it was no problem wiping them off. I will put another coat on in before winter. The advice we get here is amazing!


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Been using the stuff for over 7 years, (popup, 21 ft TT & now my 25Rss).

I do exactly like Randy and the others. Before the first trip and after the last trip while winterizing.

Also highly recommend Greased Lighting for cleaning, especially black streaks.

Never had a problem on the TT but be careful if applying to some white rubber products. Tends to turn them yellow.

Bill


----------



## east-tn-outbacker (Jul 21, 2005)

Well I went ahead and gave the Protect All a try Saturday. It took me about 3 hours by myself to do the whole camper. I'll have to admit it's the easiest wax to apply and remove I've ever tried. Now I just hope it's as good as some of you all sya it is.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

So...

What is the preferred method for applying this Protect-All wax?
The shear size of the trailer seems a little intimidating to wax by hand.
Do you use a power buffer? Rub by hand?....

Also, is there a preferred wash solution to use prior to waxing?

Thanks for the help!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Doug,

I wash with a regular car wash and get the stubborn spots (rain streaks) with the Greased Lightning.

Wax on with a small cotton rage like you would most any other liquid wax. Tips follow:

1) If you like putting the wax on the rag and then applying it don't put too much on the rag at one time. It doesn't take a lot. Iâ€™d do a small (2 foot square) area first just to get the feel for how to apply it.

2) I don't even put it on the rag. I do an "S", "X" or "---" pattern on the area I'm going to work and then use the rag to spread it.

3) No matter which method you use, I donâ€™t do over a 3-4 foot square area at any one time. You don't let this stuff dry (that's why you don't want to use a lot when applying)

Wax off with a clean dry cotton cloth. As far as a power buffer I would never do it. Youâ€™ll see, you donâ€™t even have to rub and it buffs right up provided you didnâ€™t put too much on during the â€œWax onâ€ phase. I use old Tee Shirts that I dribbled beer on during the camping season. Gives it extra shine.

By the way, I just bought out the last of the Protect-All supply at a Wal-Mart in upstate NY. We were up there visiting friends. I went to three Wal-Mart stores here by us and none of them had it. I'd bet it's one of those things where Protect-All couldn't sell it to Wal-Mart at the price Wal-Mart stipulated so Wal-Mart won't carry it any more. May be wrong but I've read that's why Wal-Mart often has stuff and then all of a sudden doesn't carry it any more.

The only other place I've seen to get it is mail order.

Happy Waxing
Bill


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks for the tips. Bill









Do you wipe the wax off immediately, or let it glaze over a bit. I know you said don't let it dry, but is it truly a wipe on - wipe off process?

In any case, it sounds like a fun project!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Great...now I can't stop thinking about Ralph Macchio's role in the movie Karate Kid...

Wax On...Wax Off


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Doug,

Like I said I apply a section 3-4 square feet worth and then just wipe it off. I've never let it dry so I'm not sure how it would act if you did.

It truly is a wax on, wax off experience but I'm sorry to say that I don't recollect it ever being a "fun project". If you can make that happen let me know how you do it please.

Bill


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I just did mine for the first time a few weekends ago with this product. As Bill has said, forget everything you used to know about waxing - letting it dry, buffing wheels, blah blah blah.

I just sprayed it on in the area I could reach from that ladder position, rubbed it on with one cloth, then wiped it off with another. When the application cloth got dirty I switched the buffer cloth to the application cloth and got a new one for buffing. I bought one of those big packages of cotton towels at an auto parts store for $10-15 or something like that and it was plenty for the whole trailer.


----------

